# Hot Spots GPS chip



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Has anyone used the Hot Spots chip for your gps? They said they have over 600 spots entered on the card for both inshore and offshore locations along with info on tyep of fish caught at each spot. Supposedly has some secret honeyholes. Was wondering if it is worth spending $60-$70 bucks on.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

What chip is this?? Im not familiar...


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't really know what your talking about but if they sell very many of them the spots wont be very secret.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

They are sold online and are memory cards to put in your gps memory slots. I think they are sold by the same company that sells the Hot Spots maps. The cards are programmed with the coordinates of each spot. I would think they have the public wrecks and areas that most everyone already has access to and you are right if many are sold secret spots will not be secret long.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I thought the chips only covered lakes:



"Collectively, that?s coverage for 3,260 America?s premier inland fishing lakes with depth contours, with over 480 lakes featuring Fishing Hot Spots® data and detail"


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Not just lakes anymore. They have both inshore and offshor spots for all areas of FL, and several other states as well.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DKFREE (2/24/2009)*Not just lakes anymore. They have both inshore and offshor spots for all areas of FL, and several other states as well.


http://bestgpsspots.com/shop/index.php

And any "SECRET" spots I'd guarantee are not "SECRET"


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

DK, I didn't know that. I just ordered one so I'll let you guys know if it's any good. 



CR


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I just purchased a new Hummingbird GPS and installed it in my boat. It has the Hot Spot and the latest Navtronic (spcheck) charts loaded into it. 

If these are the same charts that you can purchase for other GPS, they are worth the money. They not only show locations but also give you bottom contour and depth on the Humminbird. Very please with what I have seen so far.

By the way, several of you guys were right; it is better to have two units. One GPS and another Sonar. My Lowrance stayed in the mail more last year than on my boat. I kept having GPS issues.

My next purchase will be the Humminbird with side-scan sonar.

Has anyone read anything about Lowrance and Eagle being purchase by another company?


----------



## Reelimpatient (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Guys ! Was searching the net and ran across your thread on our Hot Spots Fishing Chip. Sorry, don't intend to spam the forum, but wanted to answer some of the thread.

Just to address some of the concerns on this discussion, and help if possible. The Hot Spots Fishing Chip is not 
connected with any map company. Our products are simple, effective and just plainperform, take a look at the testimonials on the site.As far as secret spots, we don't use that term much because if more than one person knows that spot, it's not secret. We have very little known but productive Fishing Hot spots ranging from North Carolina to the Texas coast, and soon to be California and Australia. We combine our Hot Spots with artificial reefs and wrecks to provide an angler with many choices while out fishing for the day. We have several customers in the Pensacola area, that have been happy with their purchase. We stand behind our products 100% and provide very good customer support. Most of the Hot Spots Fishing Chip's 16 areas around Florida contain between 120 & up to 880 fishing spots, depending on the area. 

I usually don't provide this much info in the first post of a forum where I am a new user. But just wanted to answer some questions for those of you in this thread. You guys have a great fishery there in Pensacola, go catch some fish! 

please contact usat the website if you have any questions


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info and Welcome.

Does it include any lakes in Alabama?


----------



## Reelimpatient (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Rusty and thanks for the Welcome. Since there are others that specialize in the lakes, we opted to specialize in the Saltwater coastal and offshore areas.We produce them for up to 9 different brands of Marine GPS. 

Thanks


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I got mine a few weeks ago. The chip lists hundreds of reefs, wrecks and good fishing spots. I've only been out once and it was too rough to go out on the gulf so if it ever gets nice enough to go out I'll try out some of the spots. It looks pretty good though.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

What was the Price again????? I may need to order one


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Just ordered mine and hope to try it out soon. With shipping and everything it was $66


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are all public numbers, from Mississippi to Florida there are 658 of them. I have all the card reader writers to put these on CF, SD or Garmin propriaty chips. If you guys want them have someone bring me the chips and pick them up, I'll transfer the numbers to them 10 bucks each.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

will that work in any gps?


----------



## Reelimpatient (Mar 21, 2009)

We make these for most Marine GPS's. If you need specific info, please feel free to contact us directly 

at sales @ bestgpsspots.com We're here toanswerquestions and providehelp in your selection of the right product.

Thanks ! 

Bill


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Just received my chip. As soon as the weather is ok to go out will use it and post my opinion


----------

